# Lush RDA by Wotofo



## Sir Vape (6/10/15)

They are here 

​


The Lush RDA by Wotofo is an authentic rebuildable dripping atomizer designed specifically to induce the most cyclonic and turbulent airflow with six angular drilled airflow holes on each side, airflow control that can be adjusted to throttle airflow vertically or horizontally, a 10mm deep juice well, and a versatile split positive build deck. The Lush's airflow features six 2mm airflow holes on each side, with each vertical pair drilled in increasing angles to create a cyclonic effect within the deck chamber. This in turn creatures a unique vaping experience that ups the ante in overall flavor and vapor experience. The airflow control features a uniquely designed inner sleeve that when adjusted in a specific direction, either vertically throttles or horizontally throttles the airflow, allowing users to configure desired airflow specifically with coil configurations and vape experiences. The deck features an enormous 10mm deep juice well, with deck milled cutaway negative posts that drastically increase workable wicking and juicing area, while the dual split positive post makes coil compatibility simple and easy. Each post hole measures at 2mm to accommodate low gauge wire builds, while the squared PEEK insulator increases heat resistivity and minimizes center post turning. Manufactured out of high quality Stainless Steel with a silver plated copper contact, the Lush RDA is a workhorse atomizer that has ample and effective airflow, an extremely well rounded building deck, and the option for standard 510 drip tips or use with the included 12mm drip top for maximum airflow.

Product Features:
22mm Diameter
Angular Drilled Airflow
Six Airflow Holes Each Side
2mm Each Airhole
Greatly Increases Cyclonic Effect
Specially Designed Airflow Control
Airflow Can Be Throttled Vertically or Horizontally
10mm Deep Juice Well
Deckmilled Cutaway Negative Posts
Dual Split Positive Post
Squared PEEK Insulator
2mm Post Holes
Silver Plated Copper Contact
12mm Black Delrin Competition Drip Top
510 Adapter with Stainless Steel 510 Drip Tip
CNC Engraved Lush Logo
High Grade Stainless Steel Construction

Product Includes
Lush RDA
12mm Black Delrin Competition Drip Top
O-Rings (must be assembled prior to use)

Get them here while stocks last 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/lush-rda-by-wotofo​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

